# One last time?



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Anybody else giving it a go today?


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Lunch is hot!










Bite is not!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Best enjoy it now cause it’s going downhill fast this week. Safe trip off the ice .


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Dinks and downpours! That's fishing though.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I know that rod! It's bobberbucket!!! I wondered where you went. I thought maybe the mods called your boss to get you back to work.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Bprice31... it’s so cool your posting bobbers pics. He doesn’t get much attention on the other site. Hi jackrabbit!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Those are my old holes on that tree you were fishing ! Out in front of it ! Lol


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

jay2k said:


> Bprice31... it’s so cool your posting bobbers pics. He doesn’t get much attention on the other site. Hi jackrabbit!


Hey JACK rabbit. Nasty Cigarette butts on the ice again. Hopefully u pick them up. Oh I forget u have a bucket full in your truck. So glad it's your last time out. So tired of the dink posts


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

I saw you out there yesterday. I was jealous!


----------

